# Hosta plants



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if goats can eat Hosta plants/Hosta Lilies?? I cannot seem to find any "real" information regarding this anywhere... 
I have a few of the bottle babies that run around the house on nice days... and noticed that they LOVE the hostas. I have always been under the impression that USUALLY they won't eat what isn't good for them, but I know this isn't always the case either... so.... does anyone know?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Check this out. I would assume if they are poisonous to dogs that they would be poisonous to anything eating them.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7359008_hostas-poisonous-dogs_.html


----------

